# Salomon Quantum Review Sort Of



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice, but it sounds like maybe you should leave the base and ankle strap and swap everything else with the holograms and see how that rides. Making it a quantogram or something like that. Would you say it is not enough for a true all mtn binder or more then enough?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes I think it does the job for an All Mountain binding. But it's very similar to the Genesis, just more surfy and controllable with the feet. If you are one of those all mountain riders that likes to hammer your highbacks it might not suit you, but then neither would the Genesis.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Ahh that is good to know about the highbacks but I have stiff boots so that helps be get a little more out of softer highbacks. Maybe it needs the cypher highback to really make it all mtn.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Unfortunately the highback doesn't fit into the equation the same way it would with a conventional binding. You can feel the binding respond from the heel loop before you even get to the highback. And in the Quantum it's noticeable whereas I never noticed that in the Hologram. I don't rotate the highback in the Quantum so that its constantly in contact with the heel loop. This helps minimize any hiccups between the two. I wish the highback was a little more nuanced like it is in the Genesis.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm more interested in your comparison between the OG and and NAS...


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The 2014 NAS and the 2012 Signal OG seem like they might be very similar on paper but they are noticeably different rides. I like them both a lot, they are two of the poppiest cambered boards I have ridden. Noticeably more pop than a Burton Aftermath or Custom. 

The most noticeable difference between the two is how they carve, the sidecut and edges etc. The OG is a little looser and more playful than the NAS. It's more park friendly and has a really great pop to it. The NAS feels more all mountain and feels a little more locked in. It has a smoother pop and likes to track straight. It's not as fun to carve with but its so easy to ride in the pipe. The OG is damn good in the pipe too though. 

I find myself leaning towards the OG for more fun park riding, spinning jumps, riding around etc. The NAS has been real stable and good in the pipe in this ice cold weather and it does lend itself to bombing at high speed and lapping booters.

I have a YES Asym coming Wednesday that will be interesting.


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm actually trying to decide between the hologram and quantum right now.

I worried that the quantum is so stiff that it negates the effect of the shadowfit. Does it still flex tip to tail pretty well?

I've never tried any of the shadowfits. How does ollieing with the hologram feel compared to the quantum?

I have a pretty stiff boot (K2 thraxis) and I ride the park pickle. Do you think a stiff boot would cause the hologram to cave in more easily because it would put more leverage pressure on the heel loop?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mr_Orange said:


> I'm actually trying to decide between the hologram and quantum right now.
> 
> I worried that the quantum is so stiff that it negates the effect of the shadowfit. Does it still flex tip to tail pretty well?
> 
> ...


similarly curious.

As a skater, interested in the shadowfit concept very much, but have been burned in the past with "new" tech. 

new tech that was bullshit for me:

ride contrabands
k2 auto
BOA

color me jaded.


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm leaning a bit more towards the Holograms now after see clips of these guys going pretty big with them on.

Flat Out Camber on Vimeo
Salomon Presents | Five Ways To Slay on Vimeo (33 seconds in)

Although maybe referencing pro's isn't such a good idea. I've seen videos of pro's going pretty huge on very soft boards too. 

I'm basically looking for stiff bindings that have some sort of aide in flexing tip to tail. I'm narrowed down to Quantums, holograms, or Diodes so far. Another choice is contact pro's which is supposedly a soft binding but yet Gigi's up in Alaska with these things.

My currrent bindings just broke so i need something fast but i wanna choose wisely too cause i tend to keep bindings and boots for a long time.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys I ride fairly stiff cambered boards and the shadow fit releases the best/biggest ollie going. 

But the reason is because it flexes so much. You just roll that back ankle and bang. The only drawback is that the looser it is laterally the better it ollies (Hologram) but the quicker it folds up under aggressive riding like the half pipe etc. The Holigram doesn't actually collapse but you feel it suddenly give away. It might sketch you. 

The Quantum doesn't do that because its stiffer all around. But, yes it still actually does have the benefits of shadow fit and it still boosts a better ollie than anything else except the Hologram. And there its really just a difference in the effort it takes otherwise the height and pop is similar. 

Go Quantum for sure if you want all mountain riding. The Hologram is much softer and park specific.

UPDATE: I started riding the Quantum with the toe strap "over the top" as versus out on the end and I rode the ankle strap as high as possible (only 1 setting) and the response was even better. I really like these bindings. They are a blast in the pipe where they hold up great and give just enough mobility to get your skate on. I like these better than the Contact Pros for sure.


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

Going for the quantums. Thanks.

Any idea if there's replacement straps and ladders for salomon bindings? Like maybe the switchback straps or the union atlas straps when those rachets and ladders get messed up.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Call this number for Salomon here in the U.S. and ask for Mark.
.800.875.2619


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

Ill check that out. Thanks. Not sure if the warranty would let you get extra straps and ladders unless your stuff is broken, but i ill ask if they'd let me buy it off of them.


----------

